# Just Launched my new Photo Site - Come see



## Travelamy (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hi everybody*

I have been working hard on getting my new site ready.

Please take a moment to check it out here

Shutterspray - Fine Art Photo Prints - Photos for Sale -

Any comments or critique is welcome

_ Amy_


----------



## ghache (Apr 7, 2010)

the picture of the tree with the small tornado on the side is awesome, i really like it.


----------

